# Mariadb server 10.0.23(PKG)



## captainfreeky (Jan 29, 2016)

While I have installed mariadb server and clinet from pkg it didn’t asked any password but if I try to login with root and other pass it doesn't let me login. Can any one please guide me where I am being wrong.
Tried with blank password yet cant logged in.


----------



## allabtzz (Jan 29, 2016)

Try here:
http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-install-mariadb-databases-on-a-freebsd-v10-unix-server/


----------



## captainfreeky (Jan 30, 2016)

allabtzz said:


> Try here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seen it already but that has 5.5.40 I have installed from pkg 10x


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2016)

The default install shouldn't have a password for root. But it is limited to logging in from localhost. Did you perhaps change the hostname _after_ the initial install of MySQL?


----------



## captainfreeky (Feb 7, 2016)

SirDice said:


> The default install shouldn't have a password for root. But it is limited to logging in from localhost. Did you perhaps change the hostname _after_ the initial install of MySQL?


No not able to login and neither changed hostname


----------

